# Pontoon with trolling motor



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has been ticketed for fishing from a pontoon with a trolling motor that wasn't registered? Citation amount? Just wondering.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have never been ticketed for it but it is against the law to launch any craft equipped with a motor that does not have bow numbers affixed and a current registration. Seems to me there have been past discussions on this forum about this. You could probably search past topics and discover the answer to your question. I can tell you if you were cited your best bet is to go to the dmv and get a bow number put it on your toon take photos along with your registration to court with you and plead ignorance of the law and there is a good chance the judge will dismiss the citation and sometimes with the same documentation you can get the DA to drop the case before you appear in court.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

STUPIED LAW!! Just another way for the money grubers in the state to make some CASH!!> They think your going to book accross the berry at 25, Just don't get it> And yes on being checked..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, it is a way to get more money.
Yes, they do need more money.
I don't have a problem with it, as long as the money goes to recreation and not schools or roads.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to get really irritated with the fees but for the most part they don't bother me. The only point of contention I have and I readily admit I may be mistaken but the way I understand the way the system works is that the funds from fishing and hunting licenses go into the general fund and then the legislature appropriates funds to the DWR at whatever level they feel is needed. I advocate when a tax is collected for a certain dept of government that is where the money should go period. The general fund allows politicians to collect a tax for one reason and then spend the money for whatever they want.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats what my Beef is. General Fund Money. alot of it goes to education. Property Tax money . education. I have know problem with kids and there education.But ask yourself. lowest in the nation monies spent on education per child. so where the heck is it all going.? Being charged by private folks ask you or get after you to pay 5 to 7 dollars to park in a parking lot that was paid for by taxes that were taken for the Central Utah Water Project. and they keep the crappers closed in the winter and early spring. take the dumpsters out. so people toss the garbage all around I don't mind paying for services at Strawberry. give me your money to park here on this asphalt you already have paid for. How long will it be before we as consumers get a break It's pay to play pay, to park, pay to take a dump or not. and not to forget were going to charge you a fee on your kick boat because you have a 30 horse motor.. come on


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boating registration fees are "restricted funds." They are dedicated to pay for the State's boating program. State Parks and Rec gets the money and it must be used for boating enforcement and boating programs. Each park actually must account for how labor and materials are charged to the Boating funds. If you really want it, you can get a breakdown of how and where the boating moneys are spent. And while personally I don't agree with having to get a pontoon registered (or any boat with anthing 5 hp or smaller for that matter), the boating registration fee is dedicated for the State's boating programs. That part, they actually got right.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes... I used to fish Henry's Lake in Idaho alot. They would sit on the ridges away from the lake with a spotting scope. We have been checked several times there. Never in Utah though.

I got tired of paying the fee and just dont use a motor anymore. My legs need the exercise anyway.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Boating registration fees are "restricted funds." They are dedicated to pay for the State's boating program. State Parks and Rec gets the money and it must be used for boating enforcement and boating programs. Each park actually must account for how labor and materials are charged to the Boating funds. If you really want it, you can get a breakdown of how and where the boating moneys are spent. And while personally I don't agree with having to get a pontoon registered (or any boat with anthing 5 hp or smaller for that matter), the boating registration fee is dedicated for the State's boating programs. That part, they actually got right.


I have to question this Gary because we just experienced a raise in our registration fees for our watercraft,vehicles,and RV'S under the guise the funds would be spent to buy rights of way for the future expansion of the Legacy Highway. If the funds raised by watercraft registration are restricted to being spent by the states boating program how did they do this? Were we duped and lied to by our elected officials again?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fishawk said:


> Just curious if anyone has been ticketed for fishing from a pontoon with a trolling motor that wasn't registered? Citation amount? Just wondering.


I was checked at Strawberry by a Patrol Boat.
They stopped me to see if I had a PFD.
It was inside my back rest and I had to show it to them. They saw the sticker showing the toon was registered and that was all they wanted.

By the way I have heard that you also have to have a whistle on a toon. Is this correct?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have to question this Gary because we just experienced a raise in our registration fees for our watercraft,vehicles,and RV'S under the guise the funds would be spent to buy rights of way for the future expansion of the Legacy Highway. If the funds raised by watercraft registration are restricted to being spent by the states boating program how did they do this? Were we duped and lied to by our elected officials again?


That one perplexes me. If that is the case, then it was something added in the last few years. Several years ago (late 90s), I worked as an analyst for Parks & Rec. I was part of a team that completely revamped the Division's accounting/reporting system for the sole reason to get a better grip on how the boating funds were being spent. At that time, the boating registration fees pretty much went totally to the boating program (small fraction to DMV for collection costs) but that was about it. Back then, the Division was under very close scrutiny (and rightly so) on how they were spending the boating money. It was going to camp grounds, trails, all sorts of things - with the justification that without the boating waters, there would be no camp grounds or trails. Well, that didn't fly so Parks & Rec. changed how they accounted for those dollars that came to them as "Dedicated Funds" and changed how they were doing business in relation to the boating registration fees. Similar program reviews/audits were conducted regarding OHV registration as well, as those dollars are suppossed to be dedicated for OHV program use only.

If additional fees have been added for Legacy or other things, I was not aware of that but things do change so you could be right.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Gotcha Gary. We all know how it works they collect taxes for one thing and spend them for something else. I think your spot on on the 5hp and below shouldn't require a registration but that is not likely to happen.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> By the way I have heard that you also have to have a whistle on a toon. Is this correct?


Not correct Grandpa D, unless it's over 16' in length.



> Whistle or Horn
> Boats from 16 feet to less than 40 feet long must have a
> whistle or horn capable of producing a four-to-six second
> blast of sound. Boats 40-65 feet long must have a horn
> ...


----------

